# Traveling Jasper...



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I've decided to send Jasper off to Canada for a month. (thanks Ora ) He'll be shown 2-3 weekends depending on how things work out. It should be interesting, he'll arrive right before his first birthday. 

I'll miss him terribly, and since he's attached to me like glue, I'm sure he'll miss me much too! I'll just have to enjoy looking at all of your wonderful pups to get me by .

Wish us (him!) luck!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

You'll have him back in no time ! He'll finish fast


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Best of luck! He could get his CA CH in that time. That would be nice to have under his belt.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Go Jasper Go!!! I see Group placements and BPISs in his near future... Who is handling him?


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Awesome  You will miss him but it will be fun to get the show reports  I am sure you will be nervous when you know he is in the ring. Great experience for him though Keep us posted please!!!!


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Awesome! Is Jenn Carr going to handle him? I'm sure he'll do great and according to Ora..she is excellent with the dogs. Good luck to him!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Good luck with the Canadian shows!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Best Wishes for an awesome outcome  Sorry you have to miss Jasper in the process.


----------

